# Hiding spots



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Been giving thought to concealing ammo, etc. around the house. But the spots I can think of are pretty standard and would most likely only be of use for real small things like silver, money, etc. Since my house is of fairly recent construction, the usual places I can think of would be the first place people would look. Heck, I'd love to be able to stash away a long gun or so. So...any suggestions?


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Got a crawlspace you can dig a hole in?

A friend pulled the trim off an interior door and with a bit of work stashed a 30-30 inside. He then used short cut nails to reattach the trim.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

How accessible do you need the stash to be?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

No basement or crawlspace, in AZ ground it too hard in most areas. Mostly looking for a place that would be tucked away for some time, a year or so at a time.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Growing up I had a bookcase raised about 4" off the ground with a built in tiny stand. I flipped it on it's back, removed the 4" wide front board and reattached it from the top with a hinge. Standing upright the pressure of the carpet kept it from swinging unless the vacuum bumped it.

My Mother used to hide her jewelry in there.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

In the attic under the insulation, as long as your container is air tight.

Bury ammo in the garden.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Got a closet with some shelves that just sit on little wood rails that are attached to the side walls? Little work here but false back wall from painted plywood with slightly narrower shelves.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

A/C vents is another option.

Also these hidden in plain sight safes.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Had a friend had one of those "hidden safes" in a end table. You'd never notice it except the table weighed about 300 lbs.


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

Not a whole lot of people are anxious to dig through boxes in the attic marked Christmas with old garlands on the top layer.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

When we built Slippy Lodge, we had our builder build a false wall 18"deep x72" wide by 10' tall in a hallway. We put built in cabinets in front of the false wall with a door in the back to gain entry to the cavity behind the false wall. It took a little creativity but it works. 

You can also just cut a hole in the drywall between the studs, build a shelf to hide stuff and replace, finish/sand/paint the piece of replaced drywall to look like the rest of the wall. Easy Peasy...


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Most kitchen and bathroom cabinets are raised up by a kickboard. You can usually open the door and lift the bottom of the inside space off very easily. You will then have 4" - 6" of space to play with. Put the plywood back down and nobody would know there's something under it. Unless they are really looking, like with a metal detector or something.

I've also considered stashing small stuff like ammo in pieces of relatively small diameter PVC pipe. Put a cap on each end, paint it brown-grey, and wire it to a tree branch as high as I can climb. It's probably possible to make it look like a branch, so rather than wiring it alongside an existing branch, wire it in at an angle as if it was another branch. I seriously doubt anyone would ever find it, even with the most determined search, especially if you have lots of trees.

You can bury stuff in your driveway right where you park. This would be hard to find if there was a car parked over it. It might even fool a metal detector, if they think to look there at all.

Finally, we have these...


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

In the wall behind the fridge


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Buy a high-quality gun safe that weighs several hundred pounds, put it in your master bedroom closet, anchor it to the floor and closet walls, and you are all set.

If anybody is able to get close enough to your bedroom closet to see your gun safe, and you are in your home, the intruder should be taking their last breath while they are leaking blood all over your carpet. At least that would be the case in our home.

If anybody is able to access your bedroom closet, and you are NOT in your home, the intruder will have a helluva time busting open your gun safe, unless he has plenty of power tools with him.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

You can store any guns, ammo and PM's at my place... I wont even charge for the service


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

PatriotFlamethrower said:


> Buy a high-quality gun safe that weighs several hundred pounds, put it in your master bedroom closet, anchor it to the floor and closet walls, and you are all set.
> 
> If anybody is able to get close enough to your bedroom closet to see your gun safe, and you are in your home, the intruder should be taking their last breath while they are leaking blood all over your carpet. At least that would be the case in our home.
> 
> If anybody is able to access your bedroom closet, and you are NOT in your home, the intruder will have a helluva time busting open your gun safe, unless he has plenty of power tools with him.


Excellent!
Just modify one thing...no carpet. Wood is much easier to clean.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

A gun safe is good but do your research. Many of them are little more than fireproof boxes that can be opened in 2 minutes with a large crowbar, I probably could cut into most of the large rifle safes you see at Home Depot or Tractor Supply in 10 minutes using only a $100 saw from my shop (bought it at Home Depot) and I'm not really into metal working. Several online videos about opening them with crowbars. After a bit of research I settled on a medium grade Liberty brand safe which cost a few hundred dollars more but at least I know what is mine stays mine if I'm not home.

I later spoke with a professional safe installer and while he had seen several Liberty brand safes attacked he had never seen one opened. He had several stories about cheaper safes being forced open that he was called in to unbolt and remove from the home or they were so badly damaged that they couldn't be opened by the property owners.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

And forget about the $150 little fire proof safes, I could probably cut into one of those in 2 minutes using a battery powered saw..


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

All of these suggestion have merit, but you may also want to consider a pouch with a long strap that will hang on a rack inside of a shirt, sweater or coat...I made one with a zippered envelope (like the ones you get at a bank) and added a strap, it's excellent for hiding money, small firearms anything you can fit in it and when you hang a shirt over it on a rack and hang it in your closet it makes a nice little hiding spot.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

redhawk said:


> All of these suggestion have merit, but you may also want to consider a pouch with a long strap that will hang on a rack inside of a shirt, sweater or coat...I made one with a zippered envelope (like the ones you get at a bank) and added a strap, it's excellent for hiding money, small firearms anything you can fit in it and when you hang a shirt over it on a rack and hang it in your closet it makes a nice little hiding spot.


I did that using a giant paper clip to hold cash in the inside label of a shirt hanging in my closet when I was teenager living where I worked one summer. A thief still found and stole my money. I still don't know how they found it.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I you have a hanging mirror in the house cut out the drywall behind it and put the mirror on a spring latch (kinda like an old medicine chest). That's a good 4'X2' you could stash ammo or a rifle behind. Another good spot is wherever you hang your household brooms and such. Build a small cubby and place the peg board over the front with hinges. If done right no one should ever know what is behind the broom and dustpan. I am currently working on building a bookshelf with a few hidden stash spots in it. I'll post pics when I'm done.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Cable outlets. Remove the cover, and tada! A small hidy hole. You can even install false outlets in your walls, just cut the hole, mount in a box with no actual wires or plugs, install a flat cover plate over them like it's a dead plug bay. Your bed frame can be converted into a storage locker with a little ingenuity, we are working on Something like that now. Also, shove a magazine between the cushions. Instant access, not somewhere expected. The bottom trim panels along your walls can be removed and turned into storage areas.


----------



## shoot2live (Feb 6, 2015)

Unfortunately, most of these ideas, like making a shelf between the studs and removing the trim, aren't ideal for living in an apartment.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

If you do it correctly you absolutely can remove the trim (I mean baseboards) remove the entire piece on the wall you want it on, cut it where you want the hiding spot, and reattach. Throw some paint over the fresh cut edges really sloppy so it looks like the maintenance guy replaced a damaged section. You could even do hinges if you feel creative, on the inside of course. The carpet (if you have one) will be enough friction to keep it closed.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

When I lived in NJ, I stored my "valuables" in a secured climate controlled warehouse locker. Not the easiest to retrieve, but, fairly safe. I was an apartment dweller at the time. Never felt it was safe to leave anything of real value in my apartment. Heck, most folks work 1st shift, bad guy gets 8 hours to find your stuff. jmo.


----------



## shoot2live (Feb 6, 2015)

Living in an apartment is usually short term (1yr lease), and a fire, started in the upstairs unit on the opposite side of the building, spreads through the walls very quickly. We've witnessed happen, so spots within the walls isn't the best choice. In a house, at least you are the first to know about the fire and act quicker than being the last to know in your building when smoke is already clouding your head.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Yea, well you won't let me buy you a decent gas mask lol


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Now the whole world knows where to look for your goodies! Maybe some things are best left unspoken. jmo.


----------



## shoot2live (Feb 6, 2015)

Jakthesoldier said:


> Yea, well you won't let me buy you a decent gas mask lol


It clashes with my heels. . .


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

1skrewsloose said:


> Now the whole world knows where to look for your goodies! Maybe some things are best left unspoken. jmo.


I never give away my best work. What if y'all are some Michael Meyers psycho killers.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Funny stuff!! Yes, keep your cards close to your chest!!!


----------



## shoot2live (Feb 6, 2015)

Haha. The way I conceal my weapons, not even Jak knows when or where I'm carrying/hiding them.


----------



## shoot2live (Feb 6, 2015)

1skrewsloose said:


> Funny stuff!! Yes, keep your cards close to your chest!!!


Please don't take your cards off the table; it's considered a 'fold' and you won't be able to play them.

Oops, I thought I was dealing Texas Hold'Em again.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks everybody for the great ideas. I appreciate them all.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

The prices on the products are seemingly ridiculous. I can appreciate craftsmen wanting something for their time, but it makes buying some wood shop tools worth it, look over the web and build it yourself. I have a completely "ikea" made home office. Ikea desk and lots of those "cube" bookshelves. My wife dismantled some of the fabric "boxes" that go into those cubes and made 3 of them 3 inches short. I can stack plenty of ammo behind them in those three inches and since they are on the bottom shelf its hard to see if even if you pull the fabric box out.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Although some of these "hidden in plain sight" shelves and stuff are cool, I wonder about the wisdom of getting something like that. Those aren't exactly secrets anymore, and I'm sure a few thieves have YouTube.

But the idea is pretty good. Build your own secret place, it's not that hard. The benefit is that nobody will know exactly what to look for. As has already been mentioned, most furniture and cabinetry has plenty of "dead space" you could use.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Good ideas. I'm reminded of plumbing acess doors, but you would be dealing with moisture. I would have never thought of a hollow interior door! The attic under the insulation, but the drywall usually isn't made to hold a lot of weight. And the okd cash box bolted to the floor in the closet under the dirty laundry....


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I always like the idea of hiding things in plain sight.
One suggestion I read about for hiding ammunition is to get a 5 gallon bucket, bag your ammo and stuff it down in there first, then fill the top with coils of chain or old rusted bolts and label the can accordingly. The weight will make sense, and most people won't care to check.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

You can cut a hole in a book for a hiding spot. Open up the back of an electronic devise like a stereo and hide something inside of it. Inside a heating/air conditioning vent. Not just under the insulation in the attic but separate it and hide something between the insulation layers. In the back of the toilet in the water reservoir. you can make a cache outside and then use patio blocks to cover the area. Only you will know which block to remove to get to the cache. you can buy those fake containers that are hollow.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

I had thought of a big piece of 8 inch pvc pipe. Fill it seal it properly and bury it. Ammo guns knives mouTainhouse have a few buried out there. If the ever come collecting politely hand em over. Then grab a shovel.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Install a floor safe.
In a safe place.
Do not tell anyone except those who need to know.
They are not big enough to hide a rifle, but big enough for most other things.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

TacticalCanuck said:


> I had thought of a big piece of 8 inch pvc pipe. Fill it seal it properly and bury it. Ammo guns knives mouTainhouse have a few buried out there. If the ever come collecting politely hand em over. Then grab a shovel.


I've often considered this but worry about the seal long term. Naturally you'd want to bag the gear and add lot's of desiccant packs but what do you use to seal the end caps for years in the earth?


----------



## shooter (Dec 25, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> I always like the idea of hiding things in plain sight.
> One suggestion I read about for hiding ammunition is to get a 5 gallon bucket, bag your ammo and stuff it down in there first, then fill the top with coils of chain or old rusted bolts and label the can accordingly. The weight will make sense, and most people won't care to check.


Hey no fair telling people how i hide stuff.... now i have to find a new way to hide my ammo....


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Hemi45 said:


> I've often considered this but worry about the seal long term. Naturally you'd want to bag the gear and add lot's of desiccant packs but what do you use to seal the end caps for years in the earth?


Glue a Threaded End Piece (female attachment) onto to the PVC Pipe and use plumbers elastic tape on the Threaded Cap (male attachment) and you should be good. Plastic wrap around the whole piece of PVC wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

If they are really looking, they will find it. Unless you hid it on your neighbor's property.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

This thread sent me off on a half hour look see. I am back now.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

Yeah, like Im gonna tell you guys and anyone who visits this site where I stash my stuff.... LOL

you can find my stuff at the bottom of the lake where I was water skiing while cleaning all my guns and wiped out.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

paraquack said:


> Been giving thought to concealing ammo, etc. around the house. But the spots I can think of are pretty standard and would most likely only be of use for real small things like silver, money, etc. Since my house is of fairly recent construction, the usual places I can think of would be the first place people would look. Heck, I'd love to be able to stash away a long gun or so. So...any suggestions?


If you want to hide something from your wife, put it inside your desktop computer.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

Sneaky Tinker, Sneaky! I like that!


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

good strategies are:

out in the open: That big rock that holds open the door

in a cliche place but with a twist: ie behind a picture frame, but completely sealed into the wall, puttied, and painted.

safety in numbers: you have alot of light fixtures, it takes alot of determination to check all of them.

inside a solid mass: remove a leg from the end table, drill a hole down the centre, place a wooden plug to cap hole, then return the leg to the table.

locked location: ammo-cabinet with a couple boxes in it, and a false bottom where the real stache is.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

in a mylar bag, preferably resembling something else that you have in other mylar bags?


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

in a SHTF, move them all into the hot water tank that you aren't using anymore.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Prepadoodle said:


> If they are really looking, they will find it. Unless you hid it on your neighbor's property.


STHU, that is where I keep my money.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Lots of good idea's. But, ideally, I'd rather have stash's that are easy and quick to access.
If we need more ammo in a hurry, I can't grab a shovel and dig up the ground, or a ladder to go into the attic.
I do think caches that are hid in the ground on your property or on your way to a BOL, is a good idea in case you have to leave the house.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

If you bury things, make sure to throw nails around so no one with a metal detector cant find your stuff..


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

this post edited ( quoted wrong post)


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

BagLady said:


> Lots of good idea's. But, ideally, I'd rather have stash's that are easy and quick to access.
> If we need more ammo in a hurry, I can't grab a shovel and dig up the ground, or a ladder to go into the attic.
> I do think caches that are hid in the ground on your property or on your way to a BOL, is a good idea in case you have to leave the house.


then you might want to consider a lock box that is anchored to the house yet easily accessed


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Hemi45 said:


> I've often considered this but worry about the seal long term. Naturally you'd want to bag the gear and add lot's of desiccant packs but what do you use to seal the end caps for years in the earth?


Ive not done this myself only considered it so i cant say with certainty that it is fool proof. But ya those are excellent suggestions to go along with it for sure! The only thing ive buried on my property was a dead raccoon.


----------



## LONE WOLF (Dec 12, 2014)

tinkerhell said:


> good strategies are:
> 
> out in the open: That big rock that holds open the door
> 
> ...


Yes make them think they found it already! jackpot were out of here!


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

FoolAmI said:


> A gun safe is good but do your research. Many of them are little more than fireproof boxes that can be opened in 2 minutes with a large crowbar, I probably could cut into most of the large rifle safes you see at Home Depot or Tractor Supply in 10 minutes using only a $100 saw from my shop (bought it at Home Depot) and I'm not really into metal working. Several online videos about opening them with crowbars. After a bit of research I settled on a medium grade Liberty brand safe which cost a few hundred dollars more but at least I know what is mine stays mine if I'm not home.
> 
> I later spoke with a professional safe installer and while he had seen several Liberty brand safes attacked he had never seen one opened. He had several stories about cheaper safes being forced open that he was called in to unbolt and remove from the home or they were so badly damaged that they couldn't be opened by the property owners.


Liberty makes a good floor safe. Stay away from the Sentry safes and other big box store brands. Cheap junk. If you aren't planning on spending well over $1,000 for a floor safe, don't waste your money.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

tinkerhell said:


> If you want to hide something from your wife, put it inside your desktop computer.


If I want to hide anything from my wife, I just put it in the kitchen somewhere. layful:


----------

